# kdebase4-runtime



## Anonymous (May 22, 2010)

My system:
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2, KDE 4.4.3

I tried to update kdebase4-runtime and I got:


```
Linking CXX standard module../../lob/oxygen.so
{93%} Built target oxygen
gmake: ***{all} Error 2
*** Error code 1
stop in usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime
```
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erratus (May 23, 2010)

Have you done what's written in /usr/ports/UPDATING some days ago?


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2010)

Erratus said:
			
		

> Have you done what's written in /usr/ports/UPDATING some days ago?



Yes, I did and KDE 4.4.3 works. But today I want to update kdebase4-runtime and I got an error.


```
kdebase4-runtime: 21 May 2010 17:22:40
The xz utils and lzma library have been imported into base, so make
the dependency on the archivers/xz port conditional on OSVERSION.

Approved by:    MAINTAINER
```


----------

